

CompassionPit.com, Share your feelings without fear of judgment - zackattack
http://www.compassionpit.com/

======
davidw
Looks like a good place to go to pick/prey on vulnerable people.

Edit: I'm not saying that because that's my idea of fun. But someone's going
to think that.

~~~
dabent
My first impression was "how are they going to filter out the jerks?" My next
impression was "how are they going to also filter out the spammers?"

I'd love to hear the creator's answers to those questions. If they solve that,
it could be an interesting experience to visit and interact or just watch.

~~~
davidw
Here's another one: what happens when you get someone who is suicidal or
otherwise should get real help right away?

~~~
todayiamme
You know, they can always put in filters i.e. phrases like 'I want to kill
myself' etc. get automatically tagged and a helpline number gets shown. A bit
like what google has, but the troll problem will still remain.

~~~
PidGin128
This site seems to face a similar problem, (hopefully) solved by a static link
to a guidance hotline.

[http://www.myuntoldsecrets.com/View.aspx?secret=102&topi...](http://www.myuntoldsecrets.com/View.aspx?secret=102&topic=secrets&item_id=8479)

(incidentally, I found that site originally via some spamming of the site in
the picture, when I was reading the craigslist "best of" linked in it. I see
the relevant drop.io page is pointing to another site. :\ )

------
theli0nheart
This looks kind of similar to my site, <http://www.cheermeup.info/> (or
<http://cheermeup.dlo.me/>), except with the addition of the chat component.
Seems cool.

------
swombat
A pit doesn't sound very compassionate...

~~~
robin_reala
Guessing it’s a pun on well known band Passion Pit?
<http://www.passionpitmusic.com/>

~~~
gaius
Or a reference to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_of_Despair>

------
cool-RR
Pretty cool.

Criticisms: (Just my opinions.)

* The chat font should be sans-serif.

* The chat input line should be below the chat view.

------
todayiamme
There is another problem. I was having an awesome conversation with a computer
linguist#, and I got disconnected in the middle. It failed to send the
message, and I couldn't reconnect with him after that. Imagine if that
happened when someone was in distress.

On the other hand, there might be a way out of your troll problem. You could
make a community of the listeners. Although, it would be quite complicated.
(how can you create accountability if the sessions are private? What about
abuse of the said accountability?) It should be worth it.

By the way have you ever thought of contacting existing crisis intervention
hotlines and pitching this? TREVOR would certainly be interested.

# If you ever do read this contact me on yesthisisananonymousid [at] gmail.
Thank you.

~~~
todayiamme
By the way, attach a numerical session id to people so that someone can search
them out after getting disconnected.

------
lee
I really love your site design, very inviting and bright. Probably exactly
what's needed when you're in the mood to use your site.

I noticed the favicon looks like the default one used for the Pylons
framework. I'm curious, why did you choose Pylons over Django?

~~~
daeken
I'm a huge fan of Pylons for the flexibility it offers, and am generally more
comfortable with it -- I've built up a huge framework on top of it, over the
last 2 years or so of using it, so development goes really quickly. Not to
mention that this project really didn't need anything that Django offers; it's
database-free and, using Cogen, is totally async. Pretty simple and sweet.

------
lox
Yup, seems to be a lot of listeners eager and not a lot of complainers. I did
my best to complain for a while, but eventually got sick of it. Actually,
might go back and complain about that.

------
shrikant
Interesting - PostSecret meets Omegle.

------
extension
I tried being a listener and never got a complainer to chat with. So I tried
being a complainer and I was just connected to endless AFK listeners.

I guess the ADD folks who switch tabs after a few seconds are clogging up the
listener queue. I think you will have to tweak the social interface to make
this work.

~~~
Splines
Omegle animates the title text, so you notice the tab "bouncing" when someone
types something to you.

------
atomical
The listener should be required to click a button at a certain period of time
to confirm that they are paying attention. This would remove the idlers.

------
kilian
That looks really sweet! I've had a concept like this for years for the dutch
market: Moeilijkedag.nl (tough day) but haven't had the time and or interest
to built it. How did you implement it? Newfangled nodejs chat or something
like it? :)

~~~
a00021
Off-topic: "master of none" type-a-guy from .nl here, also a webdev wannabe.

Sounds like an interesting idea - just in case you'll be open-sourcing, I'd
love to see what the real-life dev process looks like.

~~~
kilian
who knows! You should add your contact info to your profile, btw.

------
chanux
1) Weird placement for input. 2) Not much different from omegle, which
attracted lot's of spammers. 3) Bit slow.

------
atomical
My chat partner got disconnected. Perhaps it should play a tone when you are
the listener...

------
brosephius
how is this different from any generic random-user chat app, other than the
"compassion" theme? is there anything technologically unique? not trying to be
harsh, just honest.

------
dce
Is the name a reference to Passion Pit, the indie rock band?

